

Try The McGurk Effect - Is Seeing Believing? - truthseeker
http://hunch.com/item/hn_3697271/

======
tlow
In the video we see a man saying 'baaa, baaa, baaa', but when he makes an 'f'
shape with his mouth when he says 'baaa', we actually hear 'faaa'. It is an
illusion.

------
thehodge
This was on reddit the other day direct with a link to youtube, this feels
like blogspam to me cashing in on hunch adds no value and shows a tiny player.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-lN8vWm3m0> Direct Link

------
iskander
Anyone know other examples of senses messing with each other?

